# Tell me what you think.



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Would you bid this as debris or as a vehicle? Get a couple of opinions, and I'll tell you what I did and why.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Both


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

A vehicle..last time we hauled off a junker the owner came looking for it.I had to go and get it from the guy i paid to haul it off and bring it back.

Oh and he called the bank and made a big stink about.But they did pay me for my trouble.


----------



## Jst Another Joe (Oct 1, 2012)

I would bid it as a vehicle removal. Then they cant reduce your debris amount later....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Without a VIN it is scrap. Document with pics. Cut into pieces also makes it easy to unload.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

You should bid zero. The trailer you can resell on craigslist. The jeep you can chop up and scrap. The gas cans you can resell or save for mowers. In all reality you should feel privilaged to be getting work and do it as a free favor too get more work in the future from whatever natty assigned it to you.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC;48188 In all reality you should feel privilaged to be getting work and do it as a free favor too get more work in the future from whatever natty assigned it to you.[/QUOTE said:


>


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol awesome.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Neither. It's on an immobile trailer and the jeep itself is in rough shape. You need a flatbed to haul it. $650 to remove, put in as a separate bid from the rest of the debris. To reduce in place and haul away, $775.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

OK, here's how I see it. It's debris. The frame is not attached to the body. Therefore it is no longer a vehicle. It's parts. Also, it's a pre 1974 vehicle (it looks like an old Willis) therefore you do not have to have title to scrap it.

So, it's debris. I bid it as 8 cyds. But, it's all moot. I'm pretty sure the owner will be back to claim it before I'm allowed to remove anything.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

owner says its a collector item,and it had sentimental value...bank agrees with him so pay up..


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

It's definitely someone valued parts... Being a Jeep collector myself. Now if it was an old Chevy pickup it would be scrap...


----------

